# Magura Technik-Thread



## KermitB4 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mich gerade eben mal wieder tierisch über meine HS33 aufgeregt. Und mir überlegt, dass ich garantiert nicht der einzigste Trialer bin, der immer wieder Probleme mit seiner HS33 hat.

Darum eröffne ich jetzt einfach mal diesen Thread. Egal ob Probleme, - lösungen, Tuning, das kann jetzt alles hier rein.



Nun zu meinem Problem:

- HS 33 hinten mit 04er Hebel frisch entlüftet
- Beläge nur 1 mm von der Felge entfernt
- TPA muss trotzdem bis zum Anschlag gedreht werden um einen Druckpunkt zu haben.

WARUM???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Dezember 2008)

Du hattest aber das TPA RÃ¤dchen komplett zurÃ¼ck gedreht beim EntlÃ¼ften?...
Wenn sie dicht ist, kann es nur ein Fehler beim EntlÃ¼ften gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (29. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab auch die 04er .. hatte da ma was gehört wegen problemen bei entlüften . was mich ankotzt ist , das mein druckpunkt nach 3tagen leicht zum lenker hingeht . obwohl booster und harte tryall beläge die auch sich nich abnutzen in so kurzer zeit . schrauben sind auch alle bombenfest . felge ist auch nicht eingedrückt . also für mich ein einziges rätsel .


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Dezember 2008)

Das TPA war ganz zurück gedreht und auch die Griffweiten-Verstellung war komplett raus. 

So entlüfte ich:
1. TPA zurückdrehen, Griffweiten-Schraube zurückdrehen, Hebel gerade stellen
2. Entlüftungsschraube am Bremskolben öffnen und Spritze einschrauben
3. Entlüftungsschraube am Bremsgriff öffnen und Schlauchstück einschrauben
4. Spritze langsam durchdrücken, aber nicht ganz
5. Schlauch abschrauben, Madenschraube in Bremsgriff wieder rein
6. Spritze rausdrehen und Schraube wieder rein
7. Druckpunkt suchen

Ist da ein Fehler?


----------



## duro e (29. Dezember 2008)

also ich würde sagen fehlerfrei ... ich drücke immer von unten vom kolben das öl fest durch .. und drehe dann schon leicht die madenschraube rein ... dann entsteht nen leichter überdruck in der bremse .. jenachdem wie dein tpa eingestellt ist haste nen druckpunkt . ich stelle es immer auf maximalen druckpunkt und dann drücke ich das öl so fest rein udn drehe dabei immer weiter die maenschraube rein . luft hab ich nie drin wenn ich das so mache und nen druckpunkt hab ich danach . den überdruck erkennste daran das die kolben leicht rauskommen . dann drehste das tpa richtung minimal und dann schwindet der druck und dann kannse die dranschrauben wieder die kolben an die felge .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Dezember 2008)

So weit alles in Ordnung. In dem Fall muss etwas Luft im System geblieben sein. Eventuell hilft es, mehr Ãl durchzudrÃ¼cken und die Hs33 an der Wand aufzuhÃ¤ngen, dass alles in einer Linie ist und Luft besser rausgedrÃ¼ckt wird.


----------



## Sebastian G (29. Dezember 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> - HS 33 hinten mit 04er Hebel frisch entlüftet
> - Beläge nur 1 mm von der Felge entfernt
> - TPA muss trotzdem bis zum Anschlag gedreht werden um einen Druckpunkt zu haben.
> 
> WARUM???



jo, so ist es bei mir auch. vieleicht hat hier ja jemand eine sinnvolle lösung.


----------



## lässig_hoch_3 (29. Dezember 2008)

was auch sehr gut funktioniert ist, wenn du das öl vorne auffängst und dann das öl einfach mehrmals durchdrückst und wieder zurückziehst...
so kommen auch die letzten bläschen heraus...


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Dezember 2008)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> jo, so ist es bei mir auch. vieleicht hat hier ja jemand eine sinnvolle lösung.




Ich sehe es bei meinem Cousin, der hat gute 4 mm Luft zwischen Belägen und Felge und hat einen Wahnsinns-Druckpunkt und am TPA noch soooo viel luft!


----------



## priossus (29. Dezember 2008)

was auch hilft um die luft besser rauszubekommen leicht mit einem hammer auf die beiden kolben zu hauen aber wirklich nur leicht die luft kommt dann besser in bewegung und entweicht auch leichter aus den kolben. 

bei mir hat es geholfen weis net ob es andere auch so machen ^^

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Dezember 2008)

Liegt es vielleicht auch an dem Bremsgriff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (29. Dezember 2008)

möglich wäre es würde ich aber auschließen . ich würde sagen das da nen paar luftbläschen in der leitung oder so sind anders woran kann es kaum liegen .


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Dezember 2008)

Es ist aber auch so, dass ich erstmal solange am TPA drehen muss bis ich überhaupt mal merke, dass sich minimaler Widerstand am Bremshebel feststellen lässt...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (29. Dezember 2008)

hmmm...
also ich würd sagen:
rad so stellen das der bremshebel der höchste punkt is, und am bremshebel die madenschraube der höchste punkt...(sozusagen am lenker aufhängen)
dann die volle spritze unten anschrauben, oben nen schlauch an den hebel, mit leerem behälter drann...
dann durchdrücken und paar mal den bemsheble ruckartig ziehen wärend due s öl reindrückst.... und langsam wieder loslassen, auch während dem loslassen öl reindrücken, auf jeden fall drauf achten das sich oben keine luft einschleicht, danach von oben nach unten wieder verschliesen.

bei mir klappts so imer, egal welcher hebel.

könnte ja sein das bei dir im geberkolben (bremsgriff) luft sitzt...

grüße


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Dezember 2008)

Danke Sebo, werds morgen mal checken.

MFG


----------



## BastiTrial (30. Dezember 2008)

> Ich sehe es bei meinem Cousin, der hat gute 4 mm Luft zwischen Belägen und Felge und hat einen Wahnsinns-Druckpunkt und am TPA noch soooo viel luft!


Tja da war wohl ein Spitzenschrauber am Werk!
Naja eine Magura ist schon manchmal...mysteriööös
Auch sinnvoll wäre endlich mal ein gescheites TPA. Bei mir dreht sich das so schwergängig dabei hab ichs schon zig mal ausgebaut und gereinigt/geschmiert.

MfG


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2008)

@ BastiTrial

solange du bei den ab 05ern das kunststoff-tpa hast hilft eigentlich nur eines aus alu und das schön schmieren.
ich find die bis 04er tpas gingen immer gut.

und eines noch: solange du immer gegen die feder im kolben arbeiten musst kann es schon sein, dass es etwas schwer geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (30. Dezember 2008)

ich mach auch immer bevor ich die madenschrauben wieder reindrehe nochmal bissel öl von hand rein damit die schraube da nicht noch luft reindrückt


----------



## locdog (30. Dezember 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Das TPA war ganz zurück gedreht und auch die Griffweiten-Verstellung war komplett raus.
> 
> So entlüfte ich:
> 1. TPA zurückdrehen, Griffweiten-Schraube zurückdrehen, Hebel gerade stellen
> ...



ich wurd sagen das punkt 4 nicht ganz richtig ist. ich pushe das ol SCHNELL durch die leitung, dammit ich eine bessere durchflutung erziehle (luft blashien in den Kolben werden besser "abgewascht")

daruber hinaus bei der erst montage also nach leitungs wehcslung oder sonstigen reparaturen muss man zwei mal entluften. nach dem ersten mal bike auf HR und grif LANGSAM ziehen, und dann SCHNELL loslasen, das zehn mal hinter einander. sowerden schon die blashien ausgeschwamt. sowas hat wunderbar mit dem monty dreieck funktioniert, ich breuchte damals nicht den zweiten kolben separat entlfufen.
achso, die koblen paar mahl anklopfen, das hilft.

Und wie schon Sebo geschrieben hat, bieke "am lenker aufhangen" und das die ganze zeit ob entluften, gegenklopfen, oder zwischen den entluftungen den hebel ziehen. auch daz hebelziehen BEIM entluften ist ne gute ide, den an der Feder drinne konnen sich luftblashien festsetzen

und letztens, wen du den entluftungsschlauch vom hebel trenst dan press ein bissel an der spritze beim madenschraubenanziehen, so das imme bissel Ol raus kommt bam anziehen, genauso bei den kolben

So bekomme ich IMMER alles luftfreu. brauch kein stuck den TPA reinschrauben um eine sofortige reaktion zu bekommen


----------



## Trialside (30. Dezember 2008)

lässig_hoch_3 schrieb:


> was auch sehr gut funktioniert ist, wenn du das öl vorne auffängst und dann das öl einfach mehrmals durchdrückst und wieder zurückziehst...
> so kommen auch die letzten bläschen heraus...



So mach ich das auch. Und beim Zurückziehen versuche ich immer nen Unterdruck mit der Spritze zu erzeugen. Das wiederhole ich dann solange, bis keine Bläschen mehr in die Spritze wandern.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Dezember 2008)

Nagut, dann komme ich mal mit meiner Methode mit perfektem Ergebnis.
Es ist definitiv nicht jedermans Sache, aber es ist sehr gut.


Ich nehme die Hs33 komplett auseinander, alle Teile, auch Leitung rausnehmen, Kolben, alle Schrauben auf etc.
Dann versenkt man das ganze in der Badewanne und pustet alle Teile grÃ¼ndlich mit Wasser durch.

Dann braucht man Fingerfertigkeit:
Man baut die Bremse komplett unter Wasser wieder zusammen 

HÃ¶rt sich an wie eine BundeswehrÃ¼bung, aber wer meine Hs33 mal gezogen hat, der weiÃ wieso ich das immer und immer wieder so mache..
Ich wÃ¼rde es auch jetzt noch so machen, wÃ¤re das Kapitel HS33 nicht fÃ¼r mich beendet.


----------



## erwinosius (30. Dezember 2008)

hmm klingt gut. Jetzt muss man nur noch von Öl auf Wasser umsteigen. Oder mal ne ganze Badewanne mit Öl fülln!? 
gruß
erwin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Dezember 2008)

Auf Wasser umsteigen hat generell nur Vorteile.
Nur im Winter weiÃ ich nicht wie sich das verhÃ¤lt, wenn man kein Frostschutzmittel drin hat.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (30. Dezember 2008)

naja... das mit dem nur vorteile bezweifel ich mal stark...


----------



## duro e (30. Dezember 2008)

also der der jetzt mein altes rad hat , der hat ja wasser in beiden bremsen und ihm ist gestern nach 15min die vorderadbremse abgefrohren/zugefrohren undkurz darauf die hinterbremse .


----------



## erwinosius (30. Dezember 2008)

Na wenn das mit dem zufrieren ein Problem ist dann ist *******.Da wäre dann höchstens noch Frostschutz eine Lösung. Der für die Autoscheibenwaschanlage ist ja auch nicht wirklich teuer. Oder Alkohol? Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob dann mein RB-Hebel noch mehr saut. Weil Wasser ist ja noch flüssiger als Öl?!


----------



## Trialside (30. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn man mit Wasser viele Vorteile hat, ich würde mir doch Sorgen um die Dichtungen machen. Ich mein, so teuer wie ne Hope ist die Bremse jetzt auch wieder nicht aber trotzdem....

Von Monty gibts ein Hydraulik-Öl, das etwas dünner als das normale RoyalBlood sein soll, aber sonst die selben Eigenschaften haben soll. Das kostet auch nur 1/5 von dem, was das RoyalBlood kostet. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?
Das würde ja wie auch das Wasser nen besseren Druckpunkt und nen leichtgängigeren Hebel bewirken, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian G (30. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir jemand erklären warum man mit Wasser einen besseren Druckpunkt als mit Öl hat.


----------



## dane08 (30. Dezember 2008)

kann  eig nicht angehen weil flüssigkeiten nicht komprimirbar sind


----------



## erwinosius (30. Dezember 2008)

den größten vorteil hat man mit wasser doch dass man es in der badewanne befüllen kann, oder?
weil auch wenn das royalblood teuer ist, wie viel braucht man denn pro bremse? da kommt man mit 5 euro weit. und eigtl sollte man auch nicht dauernd seine bremse entlüften müssen.
gruß
erwin


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (30. Dezember 2008)

der größte vorteil von wasser ist die geringere viskosität...dadurch reagiert die bremse 
nicht so träge...


----------



## siede. (30. Dezember 2008)

Trialside schrieb:


> Auch wenn man mit Wasser viele Vorteile hat, ich würde mir doch Sorgen um die Dichtungen machen.



was? wasser zerstört dichtungen?! hab ich irgendwas in chemie verpasst? 

warum machts die Dichtungen kaputt? 

meinste das so das vllt. im winter einfriert, sich ausdehnt und die dichtungen reißen?!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (30. Dezember 2008)

die dichtungen nicht geschmiert werden?
bzw durch die dünnflüssigere konsistens die sose schneller an der dichtung vorbei geht?


----------



## -OX- (30. Dezember 2008)

Also geb ich auch noch was ab 

Ich arbeite mit zwei Spritzen 
0.5 TPA ganz rausdrehen
1. Hebel hochstellen so das die Entlüftungsschraube am höchsten punkt ist
2. Schraube raus und volle Spritze dran schrauben.
3. am  Bremszylinder schraube raus und leere spritze rann geschraubt 
4. nun die volle Spritze halb durchgepummt.
5. Jetzt den Bremshebel ruckartig betätigen und halten 
6. dann von der unteren Spritze wieder etwas zurück pumpen 
7. hebel langsam loslassen und nun könnt ihr solange das Öl hin und her 
    pumpen bis keine Luft mehr kommt .
(Wichtig immer nur Öl drücken nicht ziehen) 
8. nun die Spritze am Bremszylinder wech und schraube rein 
9. dann die am Griff (schraube rein)
10 TPA vielleicht ein bisserl anziehen 
11 mit Neuen Belägen sollte es dann aber alles passen.

Ganz wichtig nur mit Original Magura RoyalBlood und nix aus Plastikflaschen die nur ein Papieraufkleber haben auf den Magura mit nem Tintendrucker draufgedruckt wurde.
Ich hatte da auch mal genau so etwas in der Bucht gekauft.
(was habe ich mich geärgert) 

Habe es dann beim Händler um die ecke geholt und das war eifach besser.


----------



## LBC (30. Dezember 2008)

ich montier die bremse komplett ab. Das hat den vorteil das ich beim befühlen die bremse drehen und wenden kann wie ich will und somit lufteinschlüsse vermeide, den genau so wird es auch ab werk gemacht. Damit hab ich die besten ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## Trialside (30. Dezember 2008)

Meine Befürchtung ist halt, dass die Dichtungen durch die Dauernässe kaputtgehen (Quelle ist Wiki; hab auf die Schnelle bei Google nix gefunden).

Jedenfalls muss Magura ja nen Grund haben, dass die kein Wasser sondern Öl in die Bremsen kippen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (30. Dezember 2008)

Öl kann man blau einfärben, und teurer verkaufen 

Habe eben mal die Bremse entlüftet, diesmal mit 2 Spritzen und das komplette bike am VR aufgehängt dabei. Der Druckpunkt ist schon etwas nach vorne gewandert, aber ich bin noch nicht wirklich zufrieden damit. Werde ich morgen nochmal wiederholen müssen.

Gehe ich recht in der Annahmen, dass der Druckpunkt direkt nach dem Entlüften nach ganz wenigen Umdrehungen am TPA schon gut sein müsste (wenn die Beläge nur 1 mm von der Felge entfernt sind)?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (30. Dezember 2008)

bremshebel gezogen?...


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Dezember 2008)

Beim Entlüften (Reindrücken vom der Flüssigkeit) habe ich am Bremshebel gespielt und in zurückschnalzen lassen.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2008)

also wenn die beläge nur 1mm von der felge weg sind, dann kannst dir ausrechnen wie weit dein hebel gehen müsste:
14mm kolben im hebel
2 14mm kolben in den backen
mit bissl hin und her gerechne müsstest du bei einem hebelverhältnis von 80/13 am bremsgriff einer bis 04er HS33 etwa 24,6mm ziehen bis die backen anliegen.

soviel zur theorie!

und wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## -OX- (30. Dezember 2008)

> habe ich am Bremshebel gespielt und in zurückschnalzen lassen.


das würde ich nicht tun !
Schnell reintrücken und dann mit der unteren Spritze etwas öl nach oben drücken (gibt es dann noch klitzekleine Bläschen im schlauch der oberen spritze ?) dann hebel langsam in Ausgangsposition bringen  ggf. wiederholen.



> gehe ich recht in der Annahmen, dass der Druckpunkt direkt nach dem Entlüften nach ganz wenigen Umdrehungen am TPA schon gut sein müsste (wenn die Beläge nur 1 mm von der Felge entfernt sind)



nach meiner Meinung JA

Was man auch beachten sollte wenn du das Öl aus einer Spritze in die Flasche zurück spritzt sind unbändig viele kleine Luftbläschen im Öl 
die bei dieser Viskosität eher lange brauchen bis sie ganz draußen sind.
soll heißen nur Öl verwenden das vorher lange genug ruhig gestanden ist.
(vielleicht frisches echtes Blut besorgen)


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja das mit den kleinen Bläschen hatte ich auch bemerkt, dass die auch noch mit rausgekommen sind (Jetzt wo dus sagst)

Ich werde morgen das ganze nochmal mit Wasser alleine probieren. Da sind die Luftbläschen am schnellsten weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte zwar nie Probleme mit einer einfachen Spritze aus der Apotheke und den normalen Stutzen, trotzdem hatte ich es vor einigen Monaten mal mit Wasser probiert. Die Bremse habe ich auch nciht ordentlich durchgespült, da ich glaube, dass das restliche Öl die Dichtungen pflegt.
Ist eigendlich super die Bremse. Einmal befüllt, nie wieder Probleme!
Dennoch würde ich beim nächsten Mal das Wasser so kalt wie möglich wählen, da ich das Gefühl habe, dass die niedrigere Temperatur im Winter den Druckpunkt wandern lässt.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Dezember 2008)

um die Ganze luft raus zu bekommen, haben wir das fahrrad abwechselnd nach links und rechts gekippt, weil wir vorher 3 fehlversuche hatten als das fahrrad 90° nach oben eingespannt war.
danach war der druckpunkt steinhart ohne bb .. allerdings brauch man 2 mann dafür.


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ich mal ein Fazit aus den ganzen Postings bis jetzt schliessen kann:

Entlüften der HS33 geht nicht einfach mit durchpumpen der Flüssigkeit, man kommt um Hebelbewegung, Klopfen eventuell sogar Bikeschütteln nicht drumrum.


----------



## mr.mütze (31. Dezember 2008)

ich mache das immer so das ich die flüssigkeit mit 2 spritzen bissel hin und her ziehe bis so keine bläschen mehr zu sehen sind dann gehe ich an rechner oder gucke nen film dann geh ich wieder in keller und mach weiter so das sich enventuelle bläschen nach oben verflüchtig haben. udn so geht das meistens aso und halt das die bremsleitung nach oben zeigt genau so wie der hebel.

gruß marcel


----------



## Dan_Oldb (31. Dezember 2008)

Du willst bei konstanten Minustemperaturen eine Hydraulikbremse mit Wasser befüllen??? Is nich dein Ernst!

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Trialside (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab aus Interesse mal nen alten HS33-Nehmerkolben aufgesägt. So viel kann eigentlich gar nicht kaputtgehen. Die roten Kreise markieren die Nuten, in denen die Dichtungen sitzen. Der Kolben ist innen mit nem einfachen Gummiring gedichtet.
(Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand sagen, wie die Dinger zusammengebaut werden...)


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Dezember 2008)

die kolben werden mit dem ganzen federmechanismus hergestellt, dann kommen die gummis rum und dann wird der ganze spass eingepresst. deswegen hat man auch kaum eine chance eine defekte dichtung einzeln zu tauschen sondern muss immer gleich den kompletten zylinder austauschen...

ich hab übrigens auch schonmal so ein teil aufgesägt. simple technik die doch soviel kosten soll? bisschen krass


----------



## -OX- (31. Dezember 2008)

Also ihr mit eurem Wasser hhmmm
Im Prinzip schon ok aber für die Dichtungen doch nicht so Optimal
da die Kolben bestimmt leichter gehen wenn sie einen Ölfilm haben.
Bestimmt rosten auch die Druckfedern. 
Ich hatte ja erst gedacht das, das Wasser  eine höhere Kompressibilität 
hat und deshalb schlechter sei. aber laut Wiki ist dem nicht soo

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserhydraulik



> Du willst bei konstanten Minustemperaturen eine Hydraulikbremse mit Wasser befüllen??? Is nich dein Ernst!


er könnte ja etwas Frostschutz zugeben


----------



## KermitB4 (31. Dezember 2008)

Er könnte auch einfach nur indoor fahren...


----------



## locdog (31. Dezember 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> die kolben werden mit dem ganzen federmechanismus hergestellt, dann kommen die gummis rum und dann wird der ganze spass eingepresst. deswegen hat man auch kaum eine chance eine defekte dichtung einzeln zu tauschen sondern muss immer gleich den kompletten zylinder austauschen...



stimmt genau. obwohl paar leute hier in PL haben die kolben schon mal raus gehauen in dem sie einfach ein loch von hinten reingebort haben da wo der stifft im Gehause verankert ist. dan nach dem service wieder reinpressen und hat wunder bar funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (31. Dezember 2008)

@locdog

daran dachte ich auch kurz. ich war mir nur nicht sicher ob die oberflÃ¤che im guss nicht so sehr verschleiÃt durch das raus und wieder einpressen, dass die federkraft ausreciht um den kolben bei betÃ¤tigung der bremse wieder rauszuziehen.
ich habe sogar mal irgendwo ein bild gesehen, da hat jemand auf eine Ã¤hnliche art und weise, also loch von aussen in den zylinder bohren, die belagsrÃ¼ckstellung realisiert. soll heiÃen man konnte mit einer schraube einstellen wie weit der kolben wieder reinfÃ¤hrt.

na egal. zum eigentlichen problem zurÃ¼ck.
ich hatte bisher nie probleme die hs33 zu entlÃ¼ften, egal ob am trial oder an meinem tour-bock. und der druckpunkt war immer knackig.

darum hier meine vorgehensweise:

natÃ¼rlich mache auch ich:
- schraube unten raus
- spritze rein (allerdings ne schÃ¶n groÃe 50ml rakete)
- griff gerade
- madenschraube am griff raus
- schlauch dort ran mit auffangbehÃ¤lter

nun mal ne schematsche zeichnung




zusÃ¤tzlich habe ich jedoch einen schnellverschluss direkt nach der spitze. alternativ geht auch ein rÃ¼ckschagventil (fÃ¼r knapp 1â¬ in jedem zoo-handel erhÃ¤ltlich der auch aquarienbedarf hat).
dann presse ich doch eher *schnell *und vorallem in *stÃ¶Ãen *die flÃ¼ssigkeit durchs system! ist die spritze "leer" schlieÃe ich den verschluss und zieh die spritze ab und lade nach. das ganze 3..4 mal am stÃ¼ck. und alles ist iO.
zu guter letzt noch
-2..3 mal am hebel ziehen und beim zurÃ¼ck gehen wieder Ã¶l durchjagen.

und schon ist alles iO.
und bitte nehmt Ã¶l. auf lange sicht tut es den dichtungen wirklich besser.


----------



## ecols (31. Dezember 2008)

In der letzten HS33 H2O Diskussion kam man auf den Nenner, dass Dichtungs, Viskositäts und Einfriertechnisch wohl WD40 eine sinnvolle Alternative darstellt. Allerdings sifft die Bremse natürlich wesentlich mehr.. Aber eine spürbare Verbesserung bringt es schon!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (31. Dezember 2008)

ich denk irgend etwas zwischen wd40 und blood wär optimal...

jmnd ne idee?


----------



## Trialside (31. Dezember 2008)

Hab heute auch bei Wiki gelesen, dass zum Teil "Technisches Wasser" verwendet wird, was entweder eine Emulsion aus Wasser und Öl darstellt oder auch einfach destilliertes (entionisiertes) Wasser. Da bin ich net so recht schlau draus geworden...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulikfl%C3%BCssigkeit

WD40 lässt sich doch bestimmt besch***** in die Leitungen füllen/sprühen. Und dann noch entlüften? Das wird bestimmt ne riesige Sauerei...


----------



## siede. (31. Dezember 2008)

hinzu kommt: WD40 bappt wie Cola?!


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Dezember 2008)

äääähh... hab ich jetzt was verpasst?

warum denkt ihr jetzt über das zu verwendende bremsfluid nach? gab es damit probleme?
ich bezweifele ganz stark, und da steht denk ich die strömungslehre hinter mir, dass das royal-blood nicht kompressibel ist und somit keinesfalls grund für einen schlechten druckpunkt ist.
die altenative wasser kam ins spiel, weil man dann alles in einem großen eimer (oder auch wanne) machen kann. damit haben sich auch die wasservorteile für mich erübrigt.

ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob man mit wd40 annähernd auf die kosten von royal-blood kommt.
da gab es sogar schon die idee nähmaschinenöl oder so aus dem baumarkt zu nehmen, da dies auch mineralöl ist.
oder einfach das mineralöl von shimano nehmen. das nimmt sich alles nix.

lediglich die entlüftungstechnik gilt es zu perfektionieren. und da wird man nicht um wiederholte anwendung diverser vefahren drum herumkommen.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (31. Dezember 2008)

und doch haste was verpasst.... ;-)

die wasserbremse is schneller als die mit öl...also fühlt sich direkter an...


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Dezember 2008)

aha... da meine bremse einfach nur zu macht sobald ich dran ziehe, glaube ich nicht, dass das der rede wert ist, ob sie nun durch niederviskoseres wasser schneller zieht oder nicht. ich lege lieber wert auf haltbarkeit und funktionalität.

werde es jedenfalls nie mit wasser probieren. abe ich wüsste trotzdem gerne wie es ist


----------



## erwinosius (1. Januar 2009)

eigentlich kann die Bremse mit Wasser doch nicht schneller sein? Da sich KEINE Flüssigkeit komprimieren lässt isses doch egal ob Wasser oder ÖL?!
Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre dann dass Wasser weniger Reibung im Gegensatz zu Öl hat. Doch fällt mit H2O dann trotzdem der Schmierfilm an den Kolben weg?!
Oder seh ich das falsch?
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (1. Januar 2009)

ja genau, die viskosität und damit zusammen die dynamische bzw kinematische viskosität sowie dichte spielen eine rolle.

im endeffekt bleibt aber: lieber mineralöl


----------



## Trialside (1. Januar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> lieber mineralöl



Seh ich auch so.


----------



## TFCMaKO (10. Januar 2009)

Hm, also ich kann bei der 04er HS33 eigentlich nur empfehlen, das ganze Fahrrad etwas in Richtung des zu befüllenden Bremsgriffes zu kippen, dann liegt die Entlüftungsschraube definitiv am höchsten und die Luft steigt zu ihr auf.

Dann langsam und konstant das Öl durchdrücken und währenddessen leicht am hebel ziehen und dabei weiter Öl durchdrücken, sodass die durch das hebeln austretenden Luftblasen nicht zurückgehen.
Dann alles zuschrauben und gut is.

Alternativ kannste auch meine komplette 04er HS33 kaufen, ist gerade frisch befüllt und hat neue Leitungen und nen super Druckpunkt


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Januar 2009)

Habe jetzt das Problem denke ich beseitigen können. Fahre die Bremse zwar immernoch mit Wasser aber anscheinend ist jetzt keine Luft mehr drin.

Hatte das Bike an der VR-Felge aufgehängt und mit 2 Spritzen entlüftet und das Wasser öfters hin und her gedrückt. Zwischendrin habe ich es immer mal wieder für ein paar Minütchen ruhen lassen.


----------



## trialelmi (10. Januar 2009)

ich nutze nach wie vor nähmaschinenöl aus den baumarkt.


----------



## misanthropia (11. Januar 2009)

an die wasserfahrer: ihr könnt euch ja mal schlau machen, ob es irgendwo in kleinen Mengen wassermischbare Tribo- Additive gibt, also um trotz Wasserfahrt eine Schmierung zu gewährleisten. Die Frage ist ja noch nichtmal ob es das gibt, sondern ob es das in kleinen Mengen gibt. Die Wasserhydraulik arbeitet auch nicht mit reinem Leitungswasser. 
Ansonsten kann ja mal jemand neue Dichtungen einsetzen und die Nutzungszeit bis zum Erliegen einer Dichtung aufnehmen. Magura ist daran bestimmt nicht interessiert, weil dadurch ja der Umsatz an deren Blood zurückgeht, uns ist das aber relativ egal. An Potential ist da echt noch einiges vorhanden aber niemand der Hersteller kümmert sich darum.

Zu meiner Entlüftungstaktik: Ich benutze zwei Spritzen, eine unten am Zylinder und eine oben am Hebel. Ich drücke einfach eine komplett gefüllte Spritze LANGSAM durch das Bremssystem, das Öl ist dann dementsprechend on der oberen Spritze gespeichert. Einzige haarige Situatoin ist beim abnehmen der unteren Spritze, weil eben noch etwas druck auf den Leitungen ist. man muss also zeitgleich mit dem lösen der unteren Spritze die obere etwas einziehen. wenn das zuviel ist, kann man nachträglich öl wieder nachschieben. Gerade am unteren Zylinder kann man das ja sehr schön sehen.
Wenn die Bremse zu ist, ziehe ich die nun mit gebrauchtem und neuem Öl gefüllte Bremse bis auf den Rest mit Luft auf, sodass der Spritzenkolben ganz hinten ist, und stelle die Spritze umgedreht fürca eine woche auf den Kopf zur Seite. Dadurch setzen sich schwebstoffe am Spritzenkolben ab. Nach einer Woche pumpe ich wieder langsam, bis auf einen ml das Öl zurück in den Kanister für Neuöl und der Schmutz und der Pennerschluck an Öl landet im Müll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2009)

habt ihr eigentlich auh mal drüber nachgedacht, dass öl doch in der regel eine geringere dichte als wasser hat...
die unmengen an gramm die ihr euch dadurch wieder auf den gaul schippt sind auch absolut nicht tragbar. 

damit habe ich noche einen grund warum ich beim blood bleibe...


----------



## siede. (11. Januar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich auh mal drüber nachgedacht, dass öl doch in der regel eine geringere dichte als wasser hat...
> die unmengen an gramm die ihr euch dadurch wieder auf den gaul schippt sind auch absolut nicht tragbar.
> 
> damit habe ich noche einen grund warum ich beim blood bleibe...



 ...


----------



## erwinosius (12. Januar 2009)

habe gegoogelt: macht immerhin 10% aus.


----------



## andis (22. März 2009)

Nabend,

hat wer evtl. Tipps zu folgendem Problem:

Schon nach kurzer Zeit - was bei mir ein paar Wochen sind - fangen die Bremsbeläge in den Nehmerkolben an zu wackeln. Das Wackeln ist dann so stark, dass es bei backwheelhops zu spüren ist. Meistens ist dann auch schon wenigstens eine dieser Haltelamellen (mit denen die Beläge auf die Nehmerkolben geklipst sind) rausgebrochen. Das vermittelt nicht den Eindruck von Stabilität und Zuverlässigkeit.  

Ich fahre eine alte HS33, die jetzt knapp 3 Jahre alt ist und Echo Beläge.

Für sachdienliche Hinweise..... danke

andreas


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. März 2009)

ganz einfach, entweder liegts am Kolben, der total ausgenudelt ist (weg mit der schei$$e direkt in die mülltonne) oder die Beläge sind ausgenuckelt, hatte ich auch das sie etwas spiel haben, ist aber ganz normal.


----------



## TFCMaKO (22. März 2009)

hast du an den Kolben etwas geändert, bspw. die Führungs"zapfen" kleiner gefeilt, dass sie die Beläge verkanten können?
Weil sonst kann da nichts abbrechen, weil der Stift zum einklipsen der beläge eigentlich am wenigsten Querkräfte aufnimmt.
Daher sollte sich am Kolben eigentlich nicht viel "ausnudeln", ausser es kommt dreck rein, was aber trotzdem nicht zum abbrechen führen sollte...

Evtl. hast ja ein paar Bilder ?


----------



## TFCMaKO (28. April 2009)

Mal wieder etwas anheizen...

evtl. können die Gewichtsfetischisten hier noch etwas einsparen...
Gedrehter HS33 Kolben aus Aluminium, habe leider keinen Vergleich, da ich keinen originalen 14mm Kolben mehr zum wiegen hier habe, aber mein teil aus Alu wiegt mit Dichtung ganze 3 Gramm 
(Will nur mal testen, wie es mit nem Aluminiumkolben funktionert, habe noch ein altes HS33 Gebergehäuse, bei dem nur der Kolben fehlte)

Bei der HS11 an der Stadtschlampe tut es der 16mm Alukolben schon ohne Probleme und ich konnte nun auf HS22 Aluhebel umrüsten 

Nächste Woche werde ich mal Messinghülsen drehen, um von 16 auf 14mm zu kommen, sprich aus einer alten HS11/22 von der Kolbengrösse her eine 33 machen, alles reines Interesse und vor allem Zeit


----------



## Sebastian G (28. April 2009)

Ist es eigentlich normal das man seine HS 33 ca. alle 1-2 Monate einschicken muss weil sie undicht ist??


----------



## duro e (28. April 2009)

also eigentlich nicht ne sebi , musst mal die dichtungen überprüfen und schaun das aus den anschlüssen der kolben kein öl austritt weil das pumpt sich mit der zeit durchs gewinde des kolben hoch . hatte icha uch bei meiner vorderen , hab nen neuen anschluss reingemacht und loctite drunter damit das gewinde auch 100prozent dicht ist .


----------



## TFCMaKO (28. April 2009)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal das man seine HS 33 ca. alle 1-2 Monate einschicken muss weil sie undicht ist??



NEIN ist es nicht!
Evtl. Schrauben zu fest angezogen und dabei das Gewinde beschädigt?
Ich hatte einmal einen Fall, da war die Überwurfschraube zu fest angezogen, der Quetschring zu stark gequetscht und es konnte Öl zwischen Leitung und Quetschring austreten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. April 2009)

nicht vergessen Sebastian, nach fest kommt lose...^^


----------



## Sebastian G (29. April 2009)

Also bis jetzt war die Bremse nie an einer Schraube oder Leitung undicht. Sie ist immer an irgenteiner Dichtung/Kolben undicht. Und wie kann es sein das ich meine undichte HS 33 einschicke und die genau so wieder bekomme wie ich sie los geschickt habe  ...........und die Rechnung von meiner Bremse ist jetzt auch weg....obwohl ich sie mit hin geschickt habe


----------



## Dan_Oldb (29. April 2009)

Das musst du wohl alles Magura fragen, geh aber davon aus das es sich um einen Einzelfall handelt. Mir sind nur Fälle bekannt, wo die Bremse/Gabel nach sehr kurzer Zeit komplett repariert/ausgetauscht wieder da war.
Und wie kommt man auf die Idee, eine Originalrechnung wegzuschicken ?

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## andis (14. Mai 2009)

Morgen ihr,

nachdem nun eine neue HS33 am Rad ist und nichts mehr wackelt, stellt sich ein neues Problem ein. Der Bremsgriff verdreht sich bzw. er läßt sich - mit viel Kraft zwar - um den Lenker drehen. Fester schrauben geht nicht, da sonst die Klemmung reißt, so wie am Sonntag geschehen (für mich war nix mit Bölschestraße). Von Magura sind 4 Nm Anzugsmoment vorgegeben und Magura schreibt auf der Homepage selbst, dass der Griff so konzipiert ist, dass er sich bei Stürzen verdrehen kann. 

Ich will jedenfalls, dass der Griff bleibt, wo ich ihn festgeschraubt habe. Der soll schließlich GRIFFbereit sein. Hat irgendwer eine Idee?

andreas


----------



## Eisbein (14. Mai 2009)

griptape drunter 
oder diese alten hebel besorgen. 

Ich finds aber echt ganz ganz bitter, das man die hebel nun nicht wirklich doll anziehen kann.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Mai 2009)

also ich hatte noch nie ein problem mit einem verdrehenden hebel... ziehe die aber auch nicht nur mit 4nm an, sondern mit nem ordentlich gefühl in der hand!


----------



## siede. (14. Mai 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also ich hatte noch nie ein problem mit einem verdrehenden hebel... ziehe die aber auch nicht nur mit 4nm an, sondern mit nem ordentlich gefühl in der hand!



dito... die haben sich bei mir noch keinen Millimeter bewegt...


----------



## TFCMaKO (15. Juni 2009)

TFCMaKO schrieb:


> Nächste Woche werde ich mal Messinghülsen drehen, um von 16 auf 14mm zu kommen, sprich aus einer alten HS11/22 von der Kolbengrösse her eine 33 machen, alles reines Interesse und vor allem Zeit



Soooo, aus der nächsten Woche ist nun doch etwas mehr geworden und eine Messinghülse habe ich auch nicht drehen müssen, dafür habe ich ein Rohr mit Aussendurchmesser 16mm und Innendurchmesser 13,5mm gefunden, was, rein rechnerisch, noch mehr Bremsleistung als bei einer HS33 bedeutet 

Also nen 13,5mm Kolben gedreht, habe leider nur eine schlechte Kamera, was ein ebenso schlechtes Bild bedeutet...
Als Vergleich mal den alten 16mm Kolben daneben...
Eingebaut sieht das ganze original aus, da ich die Rückseite des Kolbens immer einfette.
Die Bremsleistung ist ,trotz Plastik-Griffgehäuse und absolut wabbeliger Billigfedergabel, spitze für eine Felgenbremse (noch dazu an ´ner Stadtschl####


----------



## erwinosius (15. Juni 2009)

wie befestigst du die Hülse dann in deiner Bremse? Reinkleben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (15. Juni 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> wie befestigst du die Hülse dann in deiner Bremse? Reinkleben?




Ich habe die Hülse an der einen Seite erwärmt und mit einem Konus etwas aufgeweitet, sodass ich eine Übermaßpassung erhalte, dann habe ich 2-Komponenten Epoxydhartz als Dichtmittel und letzte Sicherheit gegen herauslaufendes Öl, Aussen um die Hülse gemacht und vorne an die Stirnseite (nur nicht zu viel, damit kein Kleber in die Anschlussöffnungen gelangt) und dann die Hülse eingepresst - Der Kleber um die Hülse drückt nach Aussen und verteilt sich so auf der gesamten Länge der Hülse und ist bei mir absolut dicht.

Soll für nen Freund bald eine alte HS22 umbauen, werde dann mal versuchen, das Ganze mit der Cam festzuhalten


----------



## Eichhörnchen (15. Juni 2009)

nicht nur das zufrieren!Wenn es im Sommer zu warm wird siedet das Wasser und du hast so mit Gas in der Leitung und wenn du den Hebel Drückst musst man erst das Gas zusammen drücken!Ist wie mit Luft in der Leitung... Hab es auch ma probiert... geiler druckpunkt aber warum auf wasser umsteigen?Das öl tut es auch... damit es noch leichter geht vielicht dünneres Öl nehmen...

 achla... beim Entlüften auch drauf achten das das "Ventil" am Griff auch an der höchsten stelle ist!Und mehrmals Sprirtze anschrauben und Öl durchdrücken... zwischen durch die Koplette anlage mit einen Schraubendrehergriff leich abkloppfen.Nach max. 3-4 mal ist die Sache beredet... und drauf achten das TPA auch in die richtige richtung gedreht wurde...


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juni 2009)

soweit ich weis siedet wasser bei 1024hPa und ca. 100°C. Und da wir im sommer weder extrem niedrige drücke noch extrem hohe temperaturen haben kommt das mit dem sieden wohl nicht in frage


----------



## bertieeee (16. Juni 2009)

lol fahre nun schon seit xxx jahren wasser in der hs33 aber ein sieden des Wasser is mir noch nich aufgefallen!!!!!!  aber warum auch, dank der aufgezählten eigenschaften von eisbein sollte das niemals auftreten


----------



## Eichhörnchen (16. Juni 2009)

Was beim Trial nicht unbedingt vorkommt- Wenn sich ein Rad dreht und es wird gebremst dann wird die Wärme übr die Kolben an die Flüssig übergeben... kann auch m vor kommen wenn mn zum Nächsten Spot fährt und da ist ein erg zwischen drinne!Sonst wäre ja nur wasser in jeder Bremsanlage!
Aber nennt doch ma die Vorteile vom Wasser!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Juni 2009)

GÃ¼nstiger (eig. umsonst), wesentlich besseres GefÃ¼hl vom DrÃ¼cken des Hebels bis zum Duckpunkt, Kolben fahren schneller ein und aus...

Eig. alles spricht dafÃ¼r!

Ich mÃ¶chte dich mal sehen, wenn Du einen Berg runterfÃ¤hrts, mit schleifender HS33 auf einer geflexten Felge..
Und dann wÃ¼rde ich joch gerne sehen, wie Du in diesem "Versuchsaufbau" das Wasser zum Sieden bringst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Juni 2009)

Bis das Wasser in der Leitung kocht sind dir deine Bremsleitungen weggeschmolzen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. Juni 2009)

Bei meinem Bruder ist Wasserdampf aus der Bremse gekommen, im Hochsommer...^^


----------



## Ray (16. Juni 2009)

Wasser verdunstet auch ohne zu Sieden!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Juni 2009)

wie gesagt, wasser muss in eine schöne HS33 damit die kolben richtig rauss schiessen ! geht einfach viel schneller als die dicke ölpampe


----------



## Ray (16. Juni 2009)

Dann solltest Du Deine Bremse mit Ether befüllen  Aber Vorsicht bei einem Leck. Du könntest K.O. gehen oder Feuer fangen.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juni 2009)

Ray schrieb:


> Wasser verdunstet auch ohne zu Sieden!


was bringt uns das in einm geschlossenem system? Es geht doch um die bläschenbildung.

Achja und temperaturübertragung von der felge auf die leitung, Zum glück sind die pads aus kunststoff, die leiten nicht so wirklich gut die wärme. Und wenn dann müsste die felge schon deutlich wärmer werden. schätzungsweise >300°C


----------



## Ray (17. Juni 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> was bringt uns das in einm geschlossenem system? Es geht doch um die bläschenbildung.



Die Magura Bremsleitung ist kein geschlossenes System, genau darum geht es ja! Der Geber- und Nehmerkolben tritt in Wechselwirkung mit der Umwelt. Und wenn Gas in der Leitung entsteht werden die Kolben zunächst herausgepresst und der Druckpunkt schwammiger weil ein kompressibles Gas-Flüssigkeitsgemisch entsteht. Ob Du das nun Bläschenbildung oder Verdunstung nennst spielt keine Rolle, nur ein Sieden der Bremsflüssigkeit erscheint bei Magura-Felgenbremsen unwahrscheinlich.

Neben oben genannten Nachteilen besitzt Wasser auch noch korrosive Eigenschaften, die sich negativ auf die Zylinder und Kolben auswirken können. Des Weiteren gibt es hier einige die auch im Winter fahren, wodurch also die Beimengung eines Zusatzstoffes für die Herabsetzung des Gefrierpunkts notwendig ist. Wahrscheinlich kommt gleich der Tipp, dann etwas Streusalz hinzuzufügen.

Alles in allem gilt es festzuhalten, dass die Befüllung einer HS33 mit Magura-Blood oder ähnlichen Mineralölen keinen Optimierungsbedarf erkennen lässt. Wieso also ein Problem lösen wo doch gar kein Problem existiert?

Wer also seine HS33 mit Wasser, Schnaps oder Körperflüssigkeiten befüllen möchte darf dies gerne tun, nur eine Diskussion über Vor- und Nachteile erscheint vor diesem Hintergrund zunehmend sinnlos.


----------



## TFCMaKO (17. Juni 2009)

Und wenn Ihr unbedingt was anderes als Blood fahren wollt, nehmt billiges Nähmaschinenöl, das Säure und harzfrei ist, hat ne ähnliche Farbe wie wasser und hat halt auch nicht jeder in der Bremse


----------



## Eichhörnchen (17. Juni 2009)

[...]
Wenn das Wasser so gut wäre würden die de Trialbiks j gleich mit Wasser befülten Bremsen ausliefern... Wenn du denkst das das Wasser immer in seinem Agregat zustand bleibt befüll doch deine Scheibenbremse damit wenn du eine hast!


----------



## Eichhörnchen (17. Juni 2009)

und es ist mir auch ganz neu das Leitungen jetzt als geschlossenes System odr offenes bezeichnet werden!DE HS33 waren schon imr ein geschlossenes System!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (17. Juni 2009)

Eichhörnchen schrieb:


> pass ma auf ...



Noch hast Du Zeit über Deine Beiträge nachzudenken und sie selbst zu korrigieren. Nutze sie.


----------



## Eichhörnchen (17. Juni 2009)

klar ist sieden unwahrscheinlich... blöd ausgedrückt von mir aber sie können warm werden... Sommer,30°,Leitungen sind bloß aus Kunststoff und dann noch ein hocher druck von inner, könnte ja sein das es die Leitung ausdehnt... drum soll man auch bei Magure aufpassen welche leitung für welches system... mankann keine HS oder Julie Leitung für eine Luise Fr zb nehmen...

vieleicht steht s Bike noch in dor Sonne... da wird es sehr warm


----------



## Trialside (17. Juni 2009)

Chemisch gesehen handelt es sich bei der Leitung um ein offenes System, weil die kleineren Wassermoleküle (im Vergleich zu Öl) durch die Leitung diffundieren (hindurchwandern) können.

Das hat nix damit zu tun, ob die Bremse jetzt einen Ausgleichsbehälter hat oder nicht...


----------



## Ray (17. Juni 2009)

Und physikalisch (1. Hauptsatz der Thermodynik) auch, da durch die Kolben ein Energieaustausch mit einem System außerhalb des Bremssystems "Umwelt" stattfindet.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juni 2009)

Ray schrieb:


> Und physikalisch (1. Hauptsatz der Thermodynik) auch, da durch die Kolben ein Energieaustausch mit einem System außerhalb des Bremssystems "Umwelt" stattfindet.


 
was du oben rein drückst drückst du untenwieder raus, ich seh da keine wechselwirkung. 

Und beim verdunsten entstehen keine bläschen 

Einglück muss ich mir darüber keine gedanken machen. In meiner leitung ist luft edelstahl und wachsschmiermittel drin


----------



## erwinosius (17. Juni 2009)

Es ist doch ein Schmarrn dass wenn man Wasser fährst, die Kolben schneller aus dem Zylinder schießen. Wasser lässte sich genauso wie Öl komprimieren. GAR NICHT. Und wenn jetzt das Öl dickflüssiger ist als Wasser hat das doch höchstens den Effekt das 
1. Die Bremse minimal leichter geht als mit ÖL,
bzw 2. die Kolben vielleicht schneller wieder einfahren


----------



## siede. (17. Juni 2009)

_Mein Nickname ist irgendwie Programm, aber_ > Stimmts nicht, das Wasser, das in einer HS33 befüllt ist, seinen Agregatzustand nicht wechseln wird, solang es unter Druck steht ("in der Leitung eingesperrt")? Und alleine das man, allein durch Sonneneinstrahlung, die Leitungen überhaupt über 100° bekommst, das will ich sehn.

Aber sobald mir einer einen _*praktischen *_Beweis vorbringt, lasse ich mich gerne eines anderen belehren. Schließlich bin ich kein Chemie/Physik-Genie (nein, überhaupt nicht).

_ps: Warum befüllt/entwickelt man Bremsen nicht direkt mit/für Wasser?_ Weil das Unternehmen dann weniger verdient ;-)

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Juni 2009)

um mal meine wasser methode zu verteidigen ^^ @ray
kalr, theoretisch müsste korrosion entstehen, aber aus erfahrungwerten kann ich sagen (ich persönlich) NEIN ^^ das passiert nicht und habe ich auch noch nie gesehen...

@ erwinosius

die leute hier geben ein HEIDEN geld dafür aus, dass ihr fahrrad zum teil nur 5gramm leuichter wird, dann freut man sich doch auch bestimmt MEGA DOLL ^^ wenn der bremshebel leicht zu betätigen ist 

also leute, ich mach mir nun was zu essen...
kuss moppel


----------



## locdog (17. Juni 2009)

also die warme energie wird dur konvektion um einiges schneller an die umgebung weitergegeben, als sich jemals so ne leitung durch sonneneinstrahlung zum kochen gebracht wird. 

mein got, ihr habt aber auch themen zum streiten LOL.

wens eben mit wasser leuft, dan wieso nicht. mir ist mein RB hebel zu schade fur wasser und auserdem funzt es ohne problehme seeeehr schnel, aber wen andere mit wasser fahren und es geht dan geht es. geht raus fahren und nicht hier hochschulmasig diskutieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eichhörnchen (17. Juni 2009)

Kunststoff braucht keine 100° um weich zu werden!!!!!!!!!!!

und das die Kolben schnell funktionieren ist auch quark.Wenn ich den Hebel schneller drück gehen die Kolben schneller raus... und wenn ich los lass ist es von der Reibung in den Kolben abhängig die möglichst klein sein soll und dafür hat man ja den Schmirstoff drinne... Zeit mit ma wie das gehen soll wenn ich den Hebel langsam drück und die Kolben schneller raus kommen!Das geht physikalisch nicht!Höchstens leichter wenn überhaupt


----------



## curry4king (17. Juni 2009)

wasser ist wirklich besser
wenn ich jetzte ne hs33 mit öl ziehe denke ich mir immer ou man ist das arsch^^


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Juni 2009)

Muss mal wieder ws Dummes einwerfen. Ich hab schon mal versucht eine disc mit Wasser zum Laufen zubekommen. Geht nicht, danke.


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Juni 2009)

Eichhörnchen schrieb:


> und das die Kolben schnell funktionieren ist auch quark.Wenn ich den Hebel schneller drück gehen die Kolben schneller raus... und wenn ich los lass ist es von der Reibung in den Kolben abhängig die möglichst klein sein soll und dafür hat man ja den Schmirstoff drinne... Zeit mit ma wie das gehen soll wenn ich den Hebel langsam drück und die Kolben schneller raus kommen!Das geht physikalisch nicht!Höchstens leichter wenn überhaupt



es geht auf jedenfall leichter zu ziehen, aber du hast in den argumentationen eindeutig verloren. is kein persönlicher angriff, aber frag mal nen trialer, ob er wasser drinn hat, und zieh mal seine bremse. das is schon echt kuhl. 

ich selbst fahr halt auch öl, den dichtungen zuliebe.

grüße


----------



## Ray (17. Juni 2009)

Eisbein, was Du sagst ist schlichtweg falsch, klinke mich aber jetzt aus dieser Diskussion aus.

@Moppel_Kopp Dein Argument ist zumindest schlüssig, was nicht heißt das es allgemein gültig ist. Wäre dem so, würde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Mehrheit mit Wasser fahren.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Juni 2009)

Bevor ich die Gottlob V-Brake bekam, war ich 2 Jahre mit der selben HS33 unterwegs und die vollen 2 Jahre mit Wasser. Es gab niemals Probleme.

Nur einmal wurde es etwas blÃ¶d, als ich bei Minusgraden unterwegs war. Da friert das Ganze logischwerweise ein, und der Hebel lÃ¤sst sich nichtmehr ziehen. Habe das Ganze zuhause aber ohne Schaden wieder auftauen kÃ¶nnen. Seitdem kommt auch immer etwas Frostschutzmittel mit rein.

Die HS fÃ¼r's Kinderrad liegt auch schon neben mir-auch zum Nulltarif befÃ¼llt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (17. Juni 2009)

aber öl ist doch leichter wie wasser *g*


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juni 2009)

Eichhörnchen schrieb:


> Kunststoff braucht keine 100° um weich zu werden!!!!!!!!!!!


ich weis nicht nicht welchen kunststoff du meinst, aber unter den millionen kunststoffen (insb. den Duroplasten) gibt es zahlreiche verbindungen dir mehr als 100° aushalten.

Naja ich bin jetzt auch raus.


----------



## AxLpAc (18. Juni 2009)

Es ist unglaublich, wie sinnlos dieser Thread ist. 

Viel schlimmer ist eigentlich noch, dass einige hier mit ihrem gefaehrlichen Halbwissen so dermassen auf den Schlamm hauen und dabei noch versuchen hoch wissenschaftlich zu klingen.


----------



## Eichhörnchen (18. Juni 2009)

Bin jetzt auch raus... einige erzählen einen Müll... unter anderem auch ich:-D


----------



## Scr4t (20. Juni 2009)

Bei mir strahlt gerade die Sonne ins Haus. 
Ich geh auch raus ^^


----------



## Sebastian G (28. Juni 2009)

Hi

Bei mir ist die HS 33 jetzt schon an 2 Stellen eingerissen. Einmal da wo sie immer reißt und einmal da wo das Gewinde für die Schraube (hebelklämmung) ist. Ein paar Freunde von mir die in einen Bike Shop Praktikum gemacht haben haben öfters mal von gerissenden HS33´s berichtet. Weiß Jemand wodurch das kommt? ( ich bin nie drauf gefallen) Und gibt es da Garantie drauf?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## TFCMaKO (28. Juni 2009)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Einmal da wo sie immer reißt



Und wo wäre das?



Sebastian G schrieb:


> Weiß Jemand wodurch das kommt? ( ich bin nie drauf gefallen)




Durch Planlose vom Dienst, Die die Schrauben zu fest anknallen...



Sebastian G schrieb:


> Und gibt es da Garantie drauf?



Hoffentlich nicht...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juni 2009)

TFCMaKO schrieb:


> Und wo wÃ¤re das?


+


TFCMaKO schrieb:


> Durch Planlose vom Dienst


?


Und wozu dann ein Argument, obwohl Du nicht weiÃt wo die Stelle ist?
"Die Stelle, wo sie immer reiÃt" hat nichts mit einer Schraube zu tun, eher wÃ¼rde sich der Hebel nicht mehr ziehen lassen.


----------



## Sebastian G (28. Juni 2009)

So
Also 1 ist die Stelle wo sie " immer" ( öfters) einreißt.

2 ist die Stelle wo sie bei mir eingerissen ist (am Gewinde). Und nein, ich habe die Schraube nicht zu fest angezogen.....wäre ja auch dämlich weil sich der hebel dann nicht mehr bewegt. 

Bei der 3 ist sie einen Kumpel von mir eingerißen (bzw. gebrochen) Obwohl er die Schraube nicht fest an gezogen hat 

Warum hoffst du das es keine Garantie gibt? 
Mich wundert es ganz schön das die Teile so schnell reißen. Eigentlich sollte sowas doch nicht passieren?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. Juni 2009)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> So
> Also 1 ist die Stelle wo sie " immer" ( öfters) einreißt.
> 
> 2 ist die Stelle wo sie bei mir eingerissen ist (am Gewinde). Und nein, ich habe die Schraube nicht zu fest angezogen.....wäre ja auch dämlich weil sich der hebel dann nicht mehr bewegt.
> ...




Lass dich nicht runterziehen, der hat schlecht geschissen... 

Meine Alte Hs33 ist genau an der gleichen Stelle eingerissen ( standartriss ) nach genau 6 monaten.

Für mich gibt es leider keine möglichkeit umzurüsten auf disc, da ich sogut wie pleite bin und mir ende des jahres einen neuen rahmen zulegen möchte ( wenn der hydroxx bis dahin überlebt ).

Du wirst wohl damit leben müssen das deine Hs33 immer wieder da einreissen wird , genau wie ich es tue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (28. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Und wozu dann ein Argument, obwohl Du nicht weiÃt wo die Stelle ist?
> "Die Stelle, wo sie immer reiÃt" hat nichts mit einer Schraube zu tun, eher wÃ¼rde sich der Hebel nicht mehr ziehen lassen.




Sorry, hatte mich zu sehr auf den Ausdruck Gewinde fixiert und dabei Hebel mit Griffklemmung verwechselt.
War davon halt ausgegangen, da man bei ebay oft solche Hebel angeboten bekommt, wo diese Schelle wegen zu fest angezogenen Schrauben bricht, daher.

Also meine ich dann Stelle 3, am besten die immer nur so anziehen, dass man den Griff noch drehen kann, dann passiert da auch nichts, bei mir ist noch alles ganz...

Was die Hebelklemmschraube angeht, sind mir da eher HS33 vor 2004 untergekommen, wo dies gebrochen war, bei den nach 2005ern hab ich das noch nie gehÃ¶rt...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. Juni 2009)

TFCMaKO schrieb:


> Also meine ich dann Stelle 3, am besten die immer nur so anziehen, dass man den Griff noch drehen kann, dann passiert da auch nichts, bei mir ist noch alles ganz...
> 
> .




Das kann beim TRIAL gefährlich werden, hatte ich schonmal.
Wenn sich im Sprung der Griff verdreht, hast du ein Problem 

Die Schraube kannst du ruhig ausreichend festziehen, habe ich bisjetzt immer gemacht..


----------



## Sebastian G (28. Juni 2009)

Also fest ballern sollte man die nicht. Vorallem weil sie bei Stürzen dann sofort brechen.
Aber bei meinen Freund war die noch nciht mal richtig fest und ist schon gebrochen.


----------



## Trialstriker (29. Juni 2009)

um mich da mal mit reinzuhängen.
die bremsamatur soll nicht festgezogen werden sondern am besten nur so fest, das sich der griff nicht so leicht in jeder situation wegdreht. 
er sollte aber soweit gelockert sein das er sich beim auftreffen auf ein hindernis wegdrehen kann damit die amatur nicht an der klemmung am lenker abbricht

so


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gerade keine Lust den kompletten Thread durchzulesen:
Wenn ich eine Fabrikneue HS 33 habe, brauche ich dann noch Zusatzmaterial um sie auf eine 4-Punktaufnahme zu schrauben?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Juni 2009)

Ja, die Halteschellen fÃ¼r die Montage der Kolben auf der 4-Lochaufnahme.

http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c54_Halteschellen.html


----------



## der absolute tr (2. Juli 2009)

Tja Leute deswegn fahr ich noch den gute alten HS33 Hebel und das schon seid jahren und es ist noch nix dran
ich empfehle bei ebay ne alte zu besorgen und die schöne her zurichten da klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn^^ und wenn man bei Magura ganz dolle Nervt dann bekommt man sogar noch nen alten Hebel!!!

mfg


----------



## Sebastian G (2. Juli 2009)

Wie ist das mit der Bremskraft der alten Hebel? Ist die spürbar schlechter oder ist die sogar besser?


----------



## Monty98 (2. Juli 2009)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit der Bremskraft der alten Hebel? Ist die spürbar schlechter oder ist die sogar besser?



spürbar gleich 

ich will meinen neuen HS33-Hebel mit 4-Finger Hebel nicht mehr hergeben. Wegen Gewicht und Ergonomie hol ich mir als nächstes aber das 3-Finger Blade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 221pr`v (2. Juli 2009)

Also mein Bremsgriff ist jetzt fast 2 Jahre alt und der ist weder irgendwo gerissen noch irgendwann mal abgebrochen und ich stürze, auch wenn das nicht gerade für mein können spricht, des öfteren !

Und ich fahre auch das Modell ab 05


----------



## Sebastian G (2. Juli 2009)

Hmm......finde ich echt komisch. Also mir haben bei Wettkämpfen schon öfters mal andere Trialer die risse in ihrer HS 33 gezeigt! Und ich habe dabei auch schon oft gehört:" Das ist aber normal, da reißt die immer ein"


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Juli 2009)

Ja verdammt, das ist auch normal .
Es gibt immer jemanden der Glück hat....
Mein Xtp hat 1 1/2 Monate gehalten bis es weggerissen ist,
Das von meinem Bruder 5 Monate bis die ersten Haarrisse kamen


----------



## erwinosius (2. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht ist es auch abhängig von Pflege des Rades, Montageskill des Monteurs und Fahrstil des Fahrers?
ODer doch ein Scheißprodukt, das zu Unrecht von Tausenden verwendet wird!
gruß
erwin


----------



## der absolute tr (3. Juli 2009)

Also die Bremskraft der alten HS33 ist genauso gut wie die von der neuen nur das die alte halt besser hält 
mir ist jedenfalls noch kein HR durchgerutscht!!!

mfg


----------



## ronsense (8. Juli 2009)

hi,hat einer seine bremsen schon mal mit bremsflüssigkeit befüllt?
sollte doch wie der name schon sagt ganz gut klappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan_Oldb (8. Juli 2009)

Bremsflüssigkeit ist sehr aggressiv und könnte daher die Dichtungen der Magura sehr schnell angreifen oder zerstören.
Und warum sollte man das tun? Kostet doch nicht die Welt, das bisschen was man braucht.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Hansi1303 (8. Juli 2009)

kauf dir am besten Magura-Blood da ist ne Anleitung mit drin...


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juli 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Bremsflüssigkeit ist sehr aggressiv und könnte daher die Dichtungen der Magura sehr schnell angreifen oder zerstören.
> Und warum sollte man das tun? Kostet doch nicht die Welt, das bisschen was man braucht.
> 
> Ciao, Daniel



kleine korrektur: es macht die dichtungen kaputt!!!
auf keinen fall bremsflüssigkeit (also DOT) in eine magura schütten


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Juli 2009)

genau, einfach dichtungschonenden frostschutz vom auto rein und nen feinen druckpunkt haben und kost nix.
muss halt nur 2-3 mal im jahr entlüften, weil das zeug recht flüchtig is aber das is ja kein akt


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juli 2009)

wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehe wo der unterschied zwischen dem nicht-kompressiblem royal blood und anderen nicht-kompressibelen flüssigkeiten liegt, außer das royal blood besser für die langlebigkeit der bremse ist

aber dies wird wohl ein ewiges thema bleiben


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juli 2009)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass wenn man bei der HS 33 das roter Schräubchen fast komplett auf "+" dreht, die Kolbenstange rausspringt, wenn der Hebel weit gezogen wird?
Und gibt es dieses rote Rädchen auch aus Alu oder hat da mal jemand selbst was gemacht?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Juli 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass wenn man bei der HS 33 das roter Schräubchen fast komplett auf "+" dreht, die Kolbenstange rausspringt, wenn der Hebel weit gezogen wird?
> Und gibt es dieses rote Rädchen auch aus Alu oder hat da mal jemand selbst was gemacht?



Wenn du das Teil soweit auf Plus drehn musst das du es rausdrehst, würde ich mal die Bremse entlüften.  Außer das Gewinde vom Rädchen ist im Arsch dann ist das natürlich normal. Du Alurädchen hab ich mal selber gedreht.  Hab hier noch ca. 10 Stück rumliegen, wenn also Bedarf besteht.....


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juli 2009)

alu-tpa hab ich mir auch mal 3..4 gebaut, aber die gebe ich ungerne her




aber entlüften würde ich auch empfehlen. hab gerade von meinem touren-rad die vordere hs33 abgebaut und da hab ich auch seit vllt einem jahr nix entlüftet und wenn ich jetzt das tpa voll auf minus drehe schlackert der hebel total. also komplett dicht sind die systeme halt eh nie!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Juli 2009)

man konnte sich die doch im shop kaufen , oder ?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Juli 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> alu-tpa hab ich mir auch mal 3..4 gebaut, aber die gebe ich ungerne her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das System schlagert, weil der Dichtungsring am Kolben eingelaufen ist und nicht mehr richtig ausfährt. Die Feder am Ende des Kolbens ist dafür auch zu schwach. Ich hab damals jedes viertel Jahr den Kolben rausgenommen und den Dichtungring mit Fett eingeschmiert (Achtung nur Dichtungsfett nehmen!). Dadurch wird er wieder leichtgängig, fährt besser aus und der Hebel ist auf Spannung so das nix mehr schlagert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juli 2009)

das kann natürlich sein.
zwecks feder hab ich auch schonmal überlegt die raus zu nehmen. ich finde es irgendwie nicht sinnig den kolben beim ausfahren zu unterstützen, da in diese richtung die dichtung nichtmehr dichtend wirkt. ist ja kein x-ring. und der o-ring ist auch nicht die endlösung für ewige dichtigkeit.
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die (kolben)rückholfedern in den zylindern ausreichen.

werde es vllt an meinem tourengaul probieren.
dann würde sich das system vllt auch ein bissl leichter ziehen lassen.

(ist auch gut für die, denen beim betätigen der hs33 der finger weh tut  )


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Juli 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> das kann natürlich sein.
> zwecks feder hab ich auch schonmal überlegt die raus zu nehmen. ich finde es irgendwie nicht sinnig den kolben beim ausfahren zu unterstützen, da in diese richtung die dichtung nichtmehr dichtend wirkt. ist ja kein x-ring. und der o-ring ist auch nicht die endlösung für ewige dichtigkeit.
> ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die (kolben)rückholfedern in den zylindern ausreichen.
> 
> ...



Das kann nicht sein das ist so !!! Und das mit der Feder ist ne ganz dumme Idee. Die Feder dient dazu das wenn du das TPA ganz raus drehst der Kolben sofern er nicht eingelaufen ist ganz ausgefahren ist und du ordentlich entlüften kannst. Wenn das Öl bzw. das Wasser in deinem System mal weniger wird oder mal garkeins drin ist und jemand am Hebel zieht kannst du sehn wie du den Kolben wieder rausholst


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juli 2009)

da hast du wohl recht. andererseits stellt dies aber auch einen eh nicht normalen zustand der bremse da. wenn da nix drin ist oder luft, dann ist auh kaum bremsleistung

das problem ist ja auch, wenn zu wenig drin ist und das tpa ganz raus (wie es momentan der fall war) dann wackelt ja der hebel, also hat spiel in dem nix passiert. dann muss ja eh etwas nachgefüllt/entlüftet werden.
sobald ja unten mit der spritze ansetzt und druck drauf gibt, kommt der kolben schon raus


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Juli 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> da hast du wohl recht. andererseits stellt dies aber auch einen eh nicht normalen zustand der bremse da. wenn da nix drin ist oder luft, dann ist auh kaum bremsleistung
> 
> das problem ist ja auch, wenn zu wenig drin ist und das tpa ganz raus (wie es momentan der fall war) dann wackelt ja der hebel, also hat spiel in dem nix passiert. dann muss ja eh etwas nachgefüllt/entlüftet werden.
> sobald ja unten mit der spritze ansetzt und druck drauf gibt, kommt der kolben schon raus



Wenn er richtig eingelaufen ist geht das nicht mehr, habs selber schon ausprobiert. Dann kann man das Teil nur noch von hinten mit einem Stift rausdrücken.


----------



## peffi (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo hab mal ne Frage zu dem Öl was ihr so in den Bremsen fahrt. Bin Industriemeachaniker und wir haben auf der Arbeit genug Öl und möchte deswegen nicht unbedingt das teuere Magura Öl kaufen. Wir haben Mineral Öl in verschieden Viskositäten! Von 5 bis 220. Es ist ja sehr dünnflüssig. Welches nehmt ihr so? Es ist ja so umso geringer die Zahl (z.B. HLP 22) desto dünnflüssiger ist es!
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

MfG

Stephan


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Juli 2009)

also ich würde das dünnste nehmen was du bekommst.
und wenn du an sowas gut rankommst, würde ich dir auch mal ein paar ml abnehmen


----------



## TFCMaKO (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich fahre Nähmaschinenöl in der Bremse der Stadtschlampe und macht gar keine Mucken, also man merkt KEINEN Unterschied.

Wichtig ist nur, dass es säure- und harzfrei ist.


----------



## peffi (14. Juli 2009)

So hab mir HLP10 besorgt! Erstmal 1 Liter, das wird wohl erstmal reichen. Von der Viskosität kommt es sehr nah an Wasser schon ran. Werde berichten wie gut es ist.

MfG


----------



## siede. (14. Juli 2009)

peffi schrieb:


> So hab mir HLP10 besorgt! _*Erstmal 1 Liter*_, das wird wohl _*erstmal reichen*_. Von der Viskosität kommt es sehr nah an Wasser schon ran. Werde berichten wie gut es ist.
> 
> MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (14. Juli 2009)

so nach endlosen versuchen udn entlüften etc weiß ich net mehr weiter.

ich bekomme meine bremse einfach nicht zum perfekten bremsen.
heißt sie rutscht sehr oft und auch sehr stark durch.
habe sogar das gefühl das sie mich daran hintert weiter zu kommen, traue mich die anderen aktionen nicht, da ich der bremse net traue.

also ich fahre die hs33 mit Phatworks belägen.
allerdings hatte ich das problem schon mit den rockpads.
die felgen sind ageflext die beläge stehen schön nah an der felge, aber bringt irgendwie nichts.
sowohl vorne als auch hinten.
wobei der rahmen sich stark biegt.

naja vielleicht wisst ihr rat, damti die bremse richtig zu macht.

gruß siggi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juli 2009)

Welchen Booster fÃ¤hsrt Du?


----------



## siggi19 (14. Juli 2009)

am 20"?
hatte mal nen guu booster.
aber den habe ich wieder abgemacht.
der hat auch nicht wirklich mehr gebracht.

siggi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2009)

siggi19 schrieb:


> am 20"?



Logisch, am 26" wÃ¤re das ja sonst ganz einfach, dann hÃ¤ttest Du nur eine V gebraucht 






Booster muss schon, zumal Du selbst sagst, dass der Rahmen sich gut biegt..

An sonsten:
-Booster
-braune TryAll oder besser irgendwas in Alu-Haltern (pusht den Druckpunkt extrem)
-Wasser in die Bremse
-BelÃ¤ge schÃ¶n parallel zur Felge
-4-Finger Hebel macht enorm viel aus (->Hebelwirkung)

Mehr geht nicht 

Ich fahre im Moment hinten (damn ja, ich muss HS33...):
-TryAll Felge
-Braune TryAll
-Echo 4-Punkt Booster
-Wasser
-Raceline Hebel/Kolben

->FÃ¼r die ersten beiden Tage war das SetUp ganz okay. Mal sehen wie es auf lange Sicht ist.


----------



## siggi19 (15. Juli 2009)

hab leider nur 2 finger, werde mal schauen ob ich 2 neue hebel besorgen kann.
die frage ist nur, woher weiß ich welchen jahrgang meine bremse hat.
habe die magura quicksilver, welches jahr, keine ahnung das muss ich ja wissen wegen hebel kompatibilität

die beläge sind auf aluhalter.
werde den booster mal wieder anbauen morgen oder so.

mal schauen ob ich das in den griff bekomme?
aber wie schaffe ich das den mit der VR bremse.
fahre vorn die echo lite.

siggi


----------



## siggi19 (19. Juli 2009)

so habe mal die ersten schritte gemacht.

habe eben die VR bremse komplett auseinander genommen und mal gereinigt.
wenn ihr doch wüsstest wie schwarz die suppe war die rauskam.
naja jedenfalls alles wieder zusammengebaut, beläge schön parallel zur flanke gestellt.
dann habe ich wasser in die bremsanlage gefüllt.

nach dem befüllen, war der druckpunkt sofort da, dabei habe ich nicht einmal am tpa gedreht.

ich bin grade echt sowas von begeistert, morgen kommt dann die HR bremse dran und dann sollte ich vernünftig fahren können, hoff ich.

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan_Oldb (19. Juli 2009)

siggi19 schrieb:


> nach dem befüllen, war der druckpunkt sofort da, dabei habe ich nicht einmal am tpa gedreht.


Der TPA hat doch mit dem Druckpunkt überhaupt nichts zu tun. 

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## siede. (12. August 2009)

Hab bezüglich TPA ein problem. Seit letztem Donnerstag hab ich bemerkt das er bei mir auf einmal klemmt - lässt sich nur noch einen Millimeter hin und her drehen. Am Dienstag davor war ich noch in Mainz trainieren, warscheinlich beim transport in meinem verdammt kleinen Wagen passiert.

Ich trau mich jetzt nich so richtig den Hebel ab zu montieren und zu schaun, was Sache ist - hab ich noch nie gemacht, dazu gabs keinen Grund - weil ich im schlimmsten Fall danach nit mehr fahren kann...

... kommt mir dann bereits die Bremsflüssigkeit entgegengespritzt oder gelangt Luft ins System? Habe leider keine Ahnung von der Funktionsweise hydraulischer Bremsanlagen


----------



## curry4king (12. August 2009)

lös die schraube hallte dabei den hebel fest ein zweiter mann nimmt nen stift oder sowas .dann nimmst du den hebel vorsichtig hoch und der zweite steck dann da den stift rein. Ist nur ne Vorsichtsmaßnahme das der Kolben nicht rausspringt.
dann versuchste das tpa ab zubekommen ich denke mal ohne druck söllte das gehen


----------



## Dan_Oldb (12. August 2009)

Hast du denn die neuere Variante mit dem TPA-Rädchen im Hebel, oder die ältere mit dem aussenliegenden TPA? Bei der älteren Variante kann man ganz einfach den Hebelabschrauben und das TPA-Zeugs auseinandernehmen, mit der Hydraulik kommt man da nicht in Berührung.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## siede. (12. August 2009)

Die Neue. Werds morgen probieren 

ps: Schlimm wenn der Kolben einem entgegen_schießt_?


----------



## TFCMaKO (12. August 2009)

Wird er nicht, da er vom Öl gehalten wird.

Kannst einfach ausbauen den Hebel, brauchst auch keinen zweiten Mann für 
Luft kommt dabei auch keine rein, also alles halb so wild


----------



## hst_trialer (12. August 2009)

ich hatte auch noch keine hs bei der der kolben ohne zusätzliche maßnahmen raus kommt.
wenn du vorsichtig den ebel abbaust sollte nix passieren. denk TFCMaKO hat schon ganz gut recht damit. es würde ja ein unterdruck entsteht und der würde wiederum dafür sorgen dass der drin bleibt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. August 2009)

Erklärt mir mal jemand wieso Wasser besser ist als Öl?


----------



## TFCMaKO (13. August 2009)

Hat alles vor und Nachteile, ein wirkliches *Besser* gibt es nicht...

Druckpunkt ist bei Wasser wohl minimal härter, wobei ich das selber nie ausprobiert habe...

Muss aber dafür öfter entlüftet werden, da es sich eher als Öl an den Dichtungen vorbeidrücken lässt. (schon allein deshalb zweifle ich den härteren Druckpunkt an)

Ist im Hallenbetrieb sauberer, falls mal eine Leitung abreisst.


----------



## siede. (16. August 2009)

Hab den Hebel abgebaut um zu schaun was los ist. Das rote Rädchen steckt auf dem Gewinde fest... da kann man noch so lang und stark dran zerren, es rührt sich nichts  Für mich unerklärlich...

...Echt nervig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (16. August 2009)

-sry-


----------



## TFCMaKO (16. August 2009)

Kannst mal ein Bild einstellen?


----------



## siede. (16. August 2009)

natürlich

Das rote Rädchen das auf dem Gewinde dieses "Teils" sitzt lässt sich nicht drehen... steckt total fest.


----------



## Dan_Oldb (16. August 2009)

Dann sollte dieses dieses Set alles wieder in Ordnung bringen, und Ersatz für die andere Seite ist auch gleich dabei: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...A-Lagerset--2-Stueck--Art-Nr-0721995.htmlCiao, Daniel


----------



## TFCMaKO (16. August 2009)

Jo, ist schon etwas weit herausgedreht, da kann das Gewinde schonmal kaputtgehen.

Ich habe irgendwo im Netz mal welche aus Metall anstelle von Kunststoff gesehen, finde die Seite aber gerade nicht - sollte aber besser halten, bei weit herausgedrehtem TPA.

Hast du mal probiert, mit sanfter Gewalt, das rote Rad zurückzudrehen? (also Minus Richtung)


----------



## curry4king (16. August 2009)

echobike kriegste die aus metall


----------



## hst_trialer (16. August 2009)

man sieht ganz gut, dass das tpa schief zum stift steht. das ist leider ein gängiger defekt wenn der erstmal zu weit rausgedreht wurde. ich habe mir mal welche aus alu gedragt und gefräst und irgendwer glaub ich hatte noch welche davon. auch jemand ausm forum.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2009)

Hier ich! Habe es aber noch nicht verbaut, da das Plastikteil NOCH hält.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. August 2009)

Das Teil ist wie schon gesagt verkantet und das ist schon X-Leuten inkl. mir passiert. Du kannst das Teil ruhig versuchen mit Gewalt rauszudrehn. Das Plastikrad kannste eh nicht wieder verwenden und das Gewinde der Schraube wirst du auch nicht beschädigen, weils Rad ja eh nur aus Plastik ist.
Ich hatte mal nen haufen von diesen Einstellrädchen aus Alu gedreht und hab auch noch welche rumliegen. Die Teile halten ewig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (17. August 2009)

nunja, habs mit roher gewalt versucht. Hat geklappt, hab das Rädchen abbekommen, Plastik-Gewinde nachgezogen und wieder (dieses mal etwas weiter) drauf geschraubt... Hält 
Hab nebenbei erst jetzt bemerkt das man den Abstand vom Helbel zum Lenker mit ner kleinen Schraube einstellen kann. Sie war einfach so verdreckt , das ich sie nicht erkannt habe ... genial

Auf dauer werd ich mir wohl ein Metal-Rädchen suchen müssen.


----------



## andis (1. Januar 2010)

Nabend,

hat irgendwer von euch Erfahrung mit der Kombination Echo TR Bremsgriff/ -hebel und den originalen Magura-Nehmerkolben? 

Mich würde der Druckpunkt interessieren, da bei der Kombination Echo TR Bremsgriff/ -hebel und Echo TR Nehmerkolben eigentlich kein Druckpunkt vorhanden ist, was am Mittelfinger ordentlich weh tut.

danke
andis


----------



## ecols (2. Januar 2010)

Achte mal drauf dass der Nehmerkolben auch wirklich bündig mit der Schelle sitzt und sich nicht bewegt. Eventuell kannst du den mit Loctite einkleben. Der TPA sollte (wie immer bei der Magura) ganz draußen sein. Da die Kolben -bis auf Guss/CNC- meines Erachtens identisch sind, sollte es egal sein welche du fährst. Ich fahre die TR und hab im Onza auch ohne Booster einen passablen Druckpunkt. 

Hast du _vernünftig_ entlüftet? Fährst du nen Booster? Hast du vielleicht an ner Bremsaufnahme nen Riss? Ein Bild von Hebel und Nehmerkolbensetup wäre auch hilfreich.


----------



## andis (2. Januar 2010)

Hey ho,

danke soweit.

Bei der Kombination TR Geber- und Nehmerkolben gab es wie gesagt keinen Druckpunkt (die Bremsleistung war allerdings spitze, Zoo Pitbull 07). Da ich danach wieder den ursprünglich montierten Geberkolben (altek, der leider undicht ist) verwendet habe und einen fast zu harten Druckpunkt hatte, wird das Problem eher nicht auf der Seite der Nehmerkolben liegen (kein Riss im Rahmen oder lose Nehmerkolben). Entlüftet war immer weltmeisterlich. Jedenfalls hatte ich bei anderen Kombinationen nie Probleme. Booster bringt auch nix. Irgendwer meinte, dass der Druckpunkt auch vom Größenverhältnis der Kolben abhängt. Großer Geberkolben und kleiner Nehmerkolben bedeutet guter Druckpunkt (die Kombination habe ich jetzt). Andersrum gilt Entsprechendes. Meine Überlegung war jetzt: Wenn der Geberkolben bei Magura und TR gleich ist UND bei der Kombiantion Magura Geber- und Nehmerkolben ein guter Druckpunkt zustande kommt, dann müßte doch auch bei der Kombination TR Geberkolben und Magura Nehmerkolben ein guter Druckpunkt rauskommen. Es ei denn, der Druckpunkt hängt auch noch vom Hebelverhältnis ab. Welche Kombi fährst du - ecols? Komplett TR? 

alles so umständlich hier


----------



## ecols (2. Januar 2010)

Hi andis!

Ja, ich fahre komplett TR und bin echt zufrieden. Der Druckpunkt ist do gut wie mit allen meinen Maguras. Ich fahre hinten Coust Pads auf Alu Backings und das einzige was (zur Zeit) den Druckpunkt verweichlicht ist der Flex im Rahmen. Ich hab aber ein paar Ansatzpunkte:

1. Wenn die beiden Geberkolben den gleichen Durchmesser haben, wirst du mit den Originalkolben meines Erachtens auch keinen besseren Druckpunkt haben.
2. Wie "schräg" steht die TPA schraube bei dir? ich habe meinen Hebel so weit Richtung Lenker gestellt bis die TPA-(=Geber)Schraube möglichst parallel läuft. Je steiler die Schraube, desto mehr Flex, desto schwammiger.
3. Ist der Gummipropfen in Ordnung? also der auf den die TPA Schraube drückt?
4. Kann es sein dass dein Hebel einfach länger ist und viel mehr flext als ein Standard Magurahebel?
5. Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am Ende. Ein paar Bilder (draufsicht, details) wären echt hilfreich. Gerne kann ich auch mal welche von meinem Setup machen.

Bis zum Griff ziehen ist bei mir jedenfalls reine Utopie, und das liegt (glaube ich) nicht an mangelnder Power.


----------



## andis (3. Januar 2010)

Danke ecols,

Nun ja, da bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am Ende bzw. am Anfang. Denn es scheint, als bliebe nur noch die Fehlerquelle Entlüften. Dass wäre dann aber wirklich sch...e, weil ich die TR-Bremse innnerhalb weniger Wochen so oft entlüftet habe, wie alle anderen Bremsen in zehn Jahren nicht.

Die TPA-Schraube werde ich mal gerade stellen. Hebel und Geberkolben sind in Ordnung. Da ist nichts undicht oder flext. Der TR-Hebel ist auch nicht länger als der Zwei-Finger-Hebel der Magura. Fahre diese Prototyp-Beläge von einem Max..., deren Druckpunkt auf dem Niveau von Echo-Belägen liegt; also gut ist.

Mit Fotos sieht's gerade schlecht aus. Aber der Hebel ist sowieso nicht am Rad, sondern nur die Nehmerkolben und die tun ihren Dienst zuverlässig.

Ich werde mich jetzt noch mal ans Entlüften machen, da mir nicht einfällt, was meine TR schlechter funktionieren lassen sollte als deine oder die Magura-Kombination. Zum  das ganze.   

beste Grüße
a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Januar 2010)

ich versteh diese ganze rumbastelei nicht. hs33 is perfekt und man kann sich für 60tacken ne neue holen.


----------



## andis (3. Januar 2010)

ganz recht,

ich verstehe das auch nicht. Habe mir Anfang letzten Jahres eine neue HS33 gekauft und innerhalb von zwei drei Monaten sind mir drei Griffe zerbröselt (einmal an der Lenkerklemmung, zweimal über dem Kolben - okay: einmal davon verursacht durch einen leichten Sturz). Mein Bedarf an Maguragriffen ist seit dem gedeckt. Dabei funktioniert die richtig gut.

Meinen Glückwunch an alle, die mit ihren Maguras klar kommen.

a


----------



## bike-show.de (3. Januar 2010)

andis schrieb:


> ganz recht,
> 
> ich verstehe das auch nicht. Habe mir Anfang letzten Jahres eine neue HS33 gekauft und innerhalb von zwei drei Monaten sind mir drei Griffe zerbröselt (einmal an der Lenkerklemmung, zweimal über dem Kolben - okay: einmal davon verursacht durch einen leichten Sturz). Mein Bedarf an Maguragriffen ist seit dem gedeckt. Dabei funktioniert die richtig gut.
> 
> ...



Es ist normal, dass der Magura-Hebel nach ein paar Wochen an der Unterseite einen Riss bekommt. Max meinte wohl, dass man sich halt jedes Jahr einen neuen Satz HS 33 holen sollte, weil der Reparaturaufwand nicht im Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis steht.

Alternative ist V-Brake. Der Initialaufwand (Entscheidung welche Hebel, Arme, Züge, Beläge) ist höher, dann hat man aber erstmal Ruhe. 

Obwohl man hier auch alle Jahre mal den Zug wechseln sollte. Das ist dann aber in 5min gemacht und gibt keine Sauerei mit Öl und so.


----------



## trialelmi (3. Januar 2010)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Es ist normal, dass der Magura-Hebel nach ein paar Wochen an der Unterseite einen Riss bekommt.



kaqpier ich nicht. ich fahre seid dem release der hs33 diese bremse und bisher ist mir nur einmal gebrochen und das auch nur deshalb weil ich mit dem Griff auf einen Stein geflogen bin... Der Fehler ist denk ich mal das zu feste anziehen der Griffschraube...
Bei mir ist sie so fest, dass sie beim Sturz einfach sich wegdreht vom Hinderniss, aber auch nicht zu locker.


----------



## jan_hl (3. Januar 2010)

Auf observed hatte mal einer geschrieben, man sollte irgendwo am Bremsgriff was abfeilen bzw. absägen. An der Stelle gibt's wohl eine ungeplant Sollbruchstelle und wenn die weg ist, dann halten die Griffe länger.

Da da observedforum immer noch verschwunden ist, hab ich leider kein Bild und weiß demnach nicht, ob das geholfen hätte.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2010)

> Da da observedforum immer noch verschwunden ist,



Observed ist wohl tot.
Matt antwortet auch auf emails nicht. 
Aber so richtig konnte noch keiner was sagen.


----------



## locdog (4. Januar 2010)

vielleicht bin ich schon verweichtlicht  aber wie kann man den druckpunkt einer HS33 gut finden wen der rest am rad steif ist. ich find den zu hart und bekom krampfe wen ich ihn dauernd zuhalten muss (ich spreche von den kurzen hebeln).
bei meiner RB ist das scon ein gutes stuck weicher und deshalb auch viel angenehmer.
....der TR griff fuhlt sich fast gleich an fur den 1/3 preis


----------



## bike-show.de (4. Januar 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Auf observed hatte mal einer geschrieben, man sollte irgendwo am Bremsgriff was abfeilen bzw. absägen. An der Stelle gibt's wohl eine ungeplant Sollbruchstelle und wenn die weg ist, dann halten die Griffe länger.



Das meinte ich. Die Hebel kriegen schon nach ein paar Wochen an der Unterseite einen Haarriss, die dann irgendwann komplett durchreissen. 

Wann das reisst hat wohl mehr damit zu tun, wie sehr man z.B. bei Bunny Hops mit dem Finger am Hebel drückt (also den Hebel nicht zieht, sondern tangential zum Lenker drückt, wenn man den Hinterbau nachzieht).

Mit der Lenkerschelle hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Januar 2010)

denke ich ebenfalls.
seitdem ich dann auch angefangen habe sidehops zu machen, hat sich auch bei mir der altbekannte anriss gebildet. lustig ist aber, ich habe ihn unten und oben 

ich werde genau diesen knick dort bei der nächsten bremse mit einer runden schlüsselfeile man verrunden. im aktuellen werden wohl 1,5..2mm löcher die rissausbreitung unterbinden müssen. mal sehen wie lange das gut geht



bike-show.de schrieb:


> Das meinte ich. Die Hebel kriegen schon nach ein paar Wochen an der Unterseite einen Haarriss, die dann irgendwann komplett durchreissen.
> 
> Wann das reisst hat wohl mehr damit zu tun, wie sehr man z.B. bei Bunny Hops mit dem Finger am Hebel drückt (also den Hebel nicht zieht, sondern tangential zum Lenker drückt, wenn man den Hinterbau nachzieht).
> 
> Mit der Lenkerschelle hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Januar 2010)

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen den Nehmerkolben der HS11 und der der HS33? Die Ã¤uÃeren Abmessungen sind jedenfall identisch.
Liegt der Unterschied wirklich nur bei den Geberkolben? Habe hier noch ein paar schÃ¶ne schwarze Nehmer rumliegen, die ich gerne verbauen wÃ¼rde.

-edit-
Internet sagt:


 W W W schrieb:


> also, es gibt mehrere Vorteile bei der HS 33: Die Bremshebel bestehen im Gegensatz zur HS 11 komplett aus Metall (die HS 11 hat Bremshebelsockel aus Kunsstoff), man kann den BremsbelagverschleiÃ direkt am Hebel mittels eines Extra RÃ¤dchens (mit dem der Geberkolben weiter nach innen gedrÃ¼ckt wird) ausgleichen (Bei der HS 11 muÃ man das mit einem InbusschlÃ¼ssel machen und die Inbusschrauben sitzen manchmal hÃ¶llisch fest...)und auÃerdem sind die Geberkolben bei der HS 33 anders dimensioniert, weswegen die Bremse 25 Prozent stÃ¤rker bremst (laut Magura u. nach eigenem Empfinden). AuÃerdem sind die Bremshebel der HS 33 kompakter gebaut...



Die Nehmerkolben werden nicht erwÃ¤hnt, also mÃ¼ssten es ja die gleich sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFCMaKO (4. Januar 2010)

Gibt keinen Unterschied!
Kannst sogar uralte von 1987 einbauen, mit dem Vorteil, dass die Kolben aus Alu und nicht aus Kunststoff sind


----------



## ravyGER (10. Januar 2010)

Servus zusammen . Mal was Anderes:


Habe ja schon öffters einen Bremshebel abgeschraubt aber dabei ist mir nie der Kolben entgegen geflogen. Sollt ich mir jetz sorgen machen\bzw kann das auch ein Grund für mein VERGEBLICHES entlüften sein? PS: Der Hebel ist nagelneu , musste entlüften wegen Leitungskürzung.

mfg Paul


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Januar 2010)

ne, also ich kenne es auch so, dass der kolben in der regel nicht rausfluscht. und selbst wenn, entlüften machst du ja mit installiertem hebel und auch kolben... solange der kolben nicht auf halbem weg feststeckt ist das keine ursache.

da musst du wohl an der entlüftungstechnik arbeiten. dann einfach 3..4mal entlüfzen und zwischen durch auch mal etwas stehen lassen. manchmal auch ruhig einen tag stehen lassen. wenn du willst das bike sogar so hinhängen, dass die luft hoch zum hebel wandert.


----------



## ravyGER (10. Januar 2010)

habs 4 mal hintereiander gemacht und so gut wie keinen druckpunkt.  is auch nicht das erste mal das ich entlüfte hatt sonst immer geklappt


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Januar 2010)

hmm, ganz üngewöhnlich. ist die bremse noch am bike?
beschreib mal kurz wie du arbeitest.


----------



## ravyGER (10. Januar 2010)

so hab mir mal die technicken von euch allen durch gelesen und es mal mit geradem griff versucht und siehe da: ein durchgang und fertig wars. hatte vorher den griff nach oben gestellt . das öl scheint bei einer leeren bremse nicht bis zum kolben zu komm da es ja vorher wieder rauskommtund nicht in die kammer fließt.


PS: danke für die schnelle  antwort hst auch wenns nicht die lösung war


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Januar 2010)

na hättest das gleich gesagt, dass du den hebel nach oben machst...
das geht wirklich nicht, weil dann beide öffnungen auf einer höhe sind und da geht dann das öl auch nicht weiter in den kolben. weg des geringsten widerstandes.

sonst schau auch mal bei magura vorbei, die haben den workshop zur bremse online, da steht es eigentlich nicht anders drin.

dann viel spaß noch damit


----------



## ravyGER (10. Januar 2010)

habs sonst auch so gemacht , frag mich nciht wieso diesmal anders. aber naja problem erkannt problem gebannt


----------



## bike-show.de (3. Februar 2010)

So machens die Leute bei Observed:
http://observedtrials.net/vb/showpost.php?p=498749&postcount=19

Das ist wohl das erste mal für Biketriel, dass Leichtbau die Lebensdauer vom Rad verlängert 

Und das meinte ich mit reissen:
http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=35954&page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (4. Februar 2010)

ja!!! genau so hätten es die magenwirth-fuzzies schon konstruieren sollen!

ich finde, das auch kaum ein unterschied erkennbar ist. es wirkt so unscheinbar und ist doch so hilfreich.
bei meinem nächsten griff werde ich mir das auch überlegen, der jetzige wird bis abriss gefahren... (vllt)


----------



## -OX- (4. Februar 2010)

zuerst sollten sie aber das   [FONT="]Asynchrone aus und einfahren durch einstellbare Federn in den [/FONT]  [FONT="]Nehmehrkolben[/FONT][FONT="] beheben 




[/FONT]


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Februar 2010)

ja das ist auch noch so ein problem... das wundert mich, dass da noch kein jungingenieur drauf angesetzt wurde.


----------



## Quanto3 (13. April 2010)

Meine Hs33 ist an der Schraube zum Kolben angerissen. Das Problem ist ich habe sie nicht von Magura also von der i-net seite, sondern von Trialmarkt wie kann ich jetzt das mit der Garantie machen ?
Die Bremse ist ca 1 halben Monat alt... =( 

Kann sein das es dumm ist und ich gleich bei Trialmark fragen soll. Aber villeicht hat schon wer erfahrung damit ..


----------



## hst_trialer (13. April 2010)

frag ruhig beim jan (trialmarkt) an. ich weiß, dass magura vor einiger zeit noch eine online registrierung für garantieansprüche hatte. wenn du dich und deine bremse da anmeldest hast du die entsprechende garantie. wenn du unten auf deinen bremsgriff schaust, dann sollte da ein datum eingeprägt sein, das müsste herstellmonat und jahr sein.

über magura kann es bestimmt etwas dauern, die tauschen aber auch nur fix den hebel.

besser bei kontakt mit magura telefonieren, weil ich auf keine supportmail bisher antwort bekommen habe!!! (eigentlich traurig)


----------



## Quanto3 (13. April 2010)

ja ok schreibe Jan an und versuche kontakt mit magura  auf zu nehmen . 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. Juni 2010)

how to service and bleed your hs33 with water


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Juni 2010)

Sagmal bekommst Du Geld dafÃ¼r oder bist Du einfach nur ein Groupie?


----------



## Xmut Zadar (8. Juni 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Sagmal bekommst Du Geld dafÃ¼r oder bist Du einfach nur ein Groupie?



vielleicht zuviel zeit, sein einziger freund, rad kaputt


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juni 2010)

wo ist euer problem?

Ich reg mich doch auch nicht auf wenn hier gepostet wird, oh neue produkte beim Jan,...

Ich finde das Tut. einfach sehr gut gemacht und empfinde es als bereicherung für dieses Forum.

Ihr seit ja ähnlich jammerich wie der neue inhaber vom Observed Forum. Der hat Kevin und Chris einfach gebannt, letzteren ohne jegliche warnung.

Ich mach es doch nicht weil ich werbung mache oder dafür geld bekomme...


----------



## 221pr`v (14. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es gut dass Eisbein das Postet,denn endlich muss ich mir nicht mehr den Kopf zergrübeln


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (1. Juni 2012)

"Wasser ist als HydraulikflÃ¼ssigkeit in jeder Hinsicht unbedenklich. Reines Wasser wird aber in der Leistungshydraulik nicht verwendet, stattdessen wird es mit Ãl zu einer Emulsion gemischt, Ã¤hnlich dem KÃ¼hlschmiermittel bei spanabhebenden Maschinen. Die erste technische Nutzung der Hydraulik erfolgte mit Wasser als Fluid. Wasser hat eine praktisch konstante niedrige ViskositÃ¤t. Der Kompressionsfaktor liegt bei ca. 60 % des Wertes des HydraulikÃ¶ls."

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HydraulikflÃ¼ssigkeit

Wer immernoch glaubt das es etwas inkompressibles gibt (ja mir wurde das auch in der Schule erzÃ¤hlt) : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kompressionsmodul
oder hier: http://www.hawe.de/de/fluid-lexikon/k/kompressionsmodul-eoelk/

Kompressionsmodul = Steifigkeit der ÃL/FluidsÃ¤ule (Ã¤hnlich dem E-modul fÃ¼r Z.Bsp Stahl)

Statt dem teuren Royal Blood kann man jedes KFZ "LHM" (liquide hydraulique minerale) Ã¶l nehmen (http://www.hood.de/angebot/35904156/agip-lhm-super-hydraulikoel-f-citroen-fiat-1-liter.htm) 
1l ca 8â¬, frÃ¼her war das Magura Zeug auch grÃ¼n und in den Anleitungen stand Royal Blood oder LHM. Auch heute noch werden die Bremsen ab Werk mit grÃ¼ner SoÃe befÃ¼llt...

Eine weitere teure Alternative: http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p1265_PhatWorks-Hydraulikoel-300ml-.html

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?

Wie wÃ¤re es denn einfach KSS zu nehmen? KSS = KÃ¼hlschmierstoff, wird mit Wasser vermengt und bei der spanenden Bearbeitung eingesetzt. Auf jeden Fall billig und vielleicht auch besser als nur Wasser.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Juni 2012)

Rolle nun schon ein paar Monaten wieder mit Wasser in der Bremse. Keine Probleme. 
Ist bestimmt auch leichter als Öl ...


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (2. Juni 2012)

Gut dass die Bremse mit Wasser problemlos läuft. Werde ich wohl bald selber mal testen.

...also in meiner Suppe schwimmen die Fett(öl)augen immer oben auf...*hust*...


----------



## erwinosius (2. Juni 2012)

> Wie wäre es denn einfach KSS zu nehmen? KSS = Kühlschmierstoff, wird mit Wasser vermengt und bei der spanenden Bearbeitung eingesetzt. Auf jeden Fall billig und vielleicht auch besser als nur Wasser



Nachteil wird sein dass das Kühlschmierstoffgedöns mit der Zeit einfach ranzig wird. Das heißt es muss dann regelmäßig getauscht werden.



> ...also in meiner Suppe schwimmen die Fett(öl)augen immer oben auf...*hust*...


wollte ich auch grad sagen......

gruß
erwin


----------



## TFCMaKO (2. Juni 2012)

Ist schon mal Jemand durch den Kauf von Magura-Öl verarmt? 

Ansonsten als "Geheimtipp" säure.- und harzfreies Nähmaschinenöl, habe ich aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen mal in meine Stadtsch#§$%penbremse eingefüllt und funktioniert Problemlos, Wasser wäre mir im Winter zu riskant, Das Rad steht halt jeden Tag draußen und muss einfach funktionieren... Schmierwirkung ist dann noch ein ganz anderes Thema.

So, ich hol mir mal Chips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (3. Juni 2012)

kannst du bei deinen Chips auch das Fritierfett durch Wasser ersetzen? Wäre deutlich billiger. Die Schmierwirkung könnte man dann durch ein weiteres Bier ersetzen 

Bin auch kein Fan von der Wasserfraktion da ich auch nicht alle 2 Wochen meine Bremse entlüfte....

gruß


----------



## TFCMaKO (3. Juni 2012)

Mjam


----------

